# Mozilla Firebird Shortcuts ?



## BeaTBoxX (30. März 2004)

Hiho

ich benutz seit  einiger Zeit (in der Arbeit) auch Mozilla Firebird. Nur nervt mich etwas tierisch an:

Beim IE bin ich gewohnt wenn ich ne Seite aufmachen will strg + o zu druecken. Dann http://www.schlagmichtot .de und Enter.
Dann oeffnet der das.
Bei Firebird kann ich mit strg+o allerdings NUR Files auf der Plattte oeffnen. Bringt mir also garnix.
Maus benutzen is schwul und dauert viel zu lange.
Und etz würd ich gern  wissen, ob evtl jemand von euch da nen Kniff weiss, wie ich per Tastenkombination ne webseite oeffnen kann.Das muss doch möglich sein oder?

Habe per google ne Seite mit Shortcutvergleich gesehen, da wird aber auch nur was von File open geschrieben. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Tim C. (30. März 2004)

Strg+T öffnet einen neuen Tab. Das sollte das sein, was du suchst oder?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (30. März 2004)

Ahh.. ja das hilft schon gut weiter  Danke. 
Aber  statt dem neuen Tab in nem bestehenden ne neue Seite öffnen geht nich?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (30. März 2004)

Habs gefunden 

Strg+ L ist die Lösung 

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Tim C. (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BeaTBoxX _
> *Habs gefunden
> 
> Strg+ L ist die Lösung
> ...


Danke auch dir, man lernt nie aus


----------

